# a go cart motor,,,,



## dammitman (Sep 19, 2002)

well, here is the deal. several years ago i got a free 7 HP Kohler engine that ran ok but needed overhauling as it had many many hours of use on it. i did this and have it now looking all pretty and tight again but am wondering if it would make a decent engine for a go cart. i am not into anything like some kind of race cart just one for my son and i to have fun with. if you think so or have suggestions i appreciate it. what i need to find is a good place to get plans for a chassis. there must be websites for that somewhere. thanks :wave:


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

kohler motors are great for karts, but since i'm assuming all of them 7hp or above have 1" output shafts, you can't use the normal ratech cluth. there are quite a few different clutches from comet that will fit your application, including the noram clutch. any of them that fit the Tecumseh Star will also fit that model, as long as the shaft is long enough out of the crankcase, which i think depends on the model. i'm sure if you wanted to, you could keep the belt drive pulley (im assuming thats what's on it) and form up a jackshaft setup. either way, i think you could find all the parts to do it on www.cometkartsales.com. they also have chassis kits, but i dont know about instructions. check ebay for kart plans. i have seen them on there a few times for like $5.00 shipped or something. please let us know how it comes out also. :thumbsup:


----------



## dammitman (Sep 19, 2002)

thanks and i mean thanks alot!!!!!,,,that seems to be a great sight to get the things i will need. i have access to everything i need at my job to build my own cart but today i was talking to several guys there who kept pushing the fact that i can just buy a frame prebuilt and other stuff so much cheaper than building my own. but i want to build my own. i know, i know i kept saying but its just the fun of building the dang thing from total scratch. its gonna take a bit of time but i am gonna get into it. :thumbsup:


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

they were probably right, it would be cheaper and easier, but not half the fun. if i were you, i would definitely make it a live axle kart instead of just one drive wheel.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------



## Raven96 (Jun 20, 2010)

O.k. heres the deal, I m new here and i need alot of help. I just got this Go-Cart for an awesome price, I am in the stages of re-doing it, the last owner treated it bad, so now i have completed the restoring stage, now i have some question about the motor and other related questions, who do i or where do i need to be.....


----------

